# VP Carma vom Oz Haus!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yesterday, Carma was entered for a puppy show rating in the Quinebaug Regional Conformation Show. It was super incredibly humid and pushing 90 degrees, but the little badger held up well. She behaved really great in the ring despite the circumstances. She was the only long coat puppy in her class, but the judge said that overall she had extremely correct conformation and pigment. 

We also got a new magnetic ball, so we played some obedience once it started to cool down a little.

So here's my pretty girl, who turns 6 months old tomorrow (Can you even believe that??)

VP Carma vom Oz Haus!

Quinebaug Regional Conformation Show by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Quinebaug Regional Conformation Show by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Quinebaug Regional Conformation Show by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Quinebaug Regional Conformation Show by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Quinebaug Regional Conformation Show by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Quinebaug Regional Conformation Show by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Quinebaug Regional Conformation Show by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Quinebaug Regional Conformation Show by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! She is soooo pretty


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: A VP is awesome!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

woohoo!! Congratulations!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That is soo awesome, congratulations!!!
She's looking so grown up and a beauty at that :wub:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats, she is lovely!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats! I *LOVE* my magnet ball! Especially for younger dogs/puppies. Easier on us handlers! LOL


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you, thank you! 

I can't believe today is her 6 month birthday (which also means its halfway to Christmas). She's not a little baby anymore. 

Looks like a mini adult with a crazy hair-do.


6/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Almost grown up


----------

